

Objective-C is TIOBE Language of the Year Second Time in a Row - mpweiher
http://blog.metaobject.com/2013/01/objective-c-wins-tiobe-language-of-year.html

======
splendif
I'd love Objective-C if I could do just a little bit more with it. iOS and OSX
are great, yes, but I don't just code clients all day. A few more libraries
for heavy lifting server side coding would be fantastic.

~~~
mpweiher
What sorts of libraries would you want to see? Web framework? ...?

